# Mini compasses



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Just curious if any ones a good source for them? I just want a bunch of little ones for redundancy, but the reviews I've seen for the easily found companies indicate questionable quality in some options. 

I just want something button sized or so. I plan to slap one on well a lot of things just because navigation can be so important. I mean the short list is my GHB, BOB, My dashboard, My key chain, my jacket, and every one of my prep bags, etc.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

bahramthered said:


> Just curious if any ones a good source for them? I just want a bunch of little ones for redundancy, but the reviews I've seen for the easily found companies indicate questionable quality in some options.
> 
> I just want something button sized or so. I plan to slap one on well a lot of things just because navigation can be so important. I mean the short list is my GHB, BOB, My dashboard, My key chain, my jacket, and every one of my prep bags, etc.


I found a source on-line that manufactured button compasses for various militaries, but I didn't bookmark it. Sorry.

Do a search and peruse the sites carefully. I wanted a few same as you and I am very satisfied with the ones I received.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

I've never been a fan of button compasses, mrobably because I have never had one that worked. 
I do keep a couple of lensatic compasses in various places though. They're only a few bucks apiece and are much more useful for navigation.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

This place has some of the neatest gizmos I have found.

http://countycomm.com/navcomp.html

Good stuff!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Redtail said:


> I've never been a fan of button compasses, mrobably because I have never had one that worked.


Yeah, I've noticed that too. I have one of those old survival knives from the 70's/80's with a button compass in the handle. It's accuracy leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Check CountyComm

I love County Comm... decent pricing on some unique items.


----------



## jadedsoul (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.orientaltrading.com/api/search?Ntt=compass has some mini compasses


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

tac803 said:


> This place has some of the neatest gizmos I have found.
> 
> http://countycomm.com/navcomp.html
> 
> Good stuff!


GEEZ, TAC803, didn't even see you beat me to it!


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Fn/Form said:


> GEEZ, TAC803, didn't even see you beat me to it!


All good...that place has some stuff that I would love to buy even though I don't have a use for it lol.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have never even heard of County Comm. Thanks Tac803 for the link!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

For a really good compass that is not a lot of money, I buy Suunto compasses.


----------

